# Οι παρηχήσεις και ο Σπάιρο Άγκνιου



## Earion (Aug 26, 2011)

Από το TLS (29 Ιουλίου 2011)

It is becoming more and more difficult to think up original topics for essays, but Helena Halmari appears to have succeeded. In “Alliteration in Inaugural Addresses”, one of fourteen essays in _Alliteration in Culture_ (Palgrave), Ms Halmari analyses the speech-making of ten US presidents, ranking them according to alliterative aptitude. The all-time, almighty, slightly illiterate alliterator was George W. Bush, who averaged 33 alliterative instances per 1,000 words of speech-making. His first inaugural address went up to 45 per 1,000. Lyndon B. Johnson was America’s “least alliterating president”, averaging only 11.6. In this, as in most areas, Obama is average: 22,5 per 1,000 words. It was Spiro Agnew, Vice President to Lyndon B. Johnson, who popularized the device, according to Ms Halmari, thumping opponents with _Nattering nabobs of negativism_ and _Hopeless hysterical hypochondriacs of history_. “What do the alliteration scores tell us?” Ms Halmari asks, as well she might.

Most of _Alliteration in Culture_ is devoted to the study of remote languages, but Paul Crowder gives a run-out to that old favourite, the tongue-twister. One never tires of “I’m not a pheasant plucker, I’ a pheasant plucker’s mate, and I’m only plucking pheasants ’cos the pheasant plucker’s late”, or “A skunk sat on a stump. The stump thunk the skink stunck. The skunk thunk the stump stunk”. Here’s a Dutch example, “Als een potvis in een pispot pist, heb je een pispot vol met potvispis”. We’ll leave you to work it out.
J.C.​
Σπάιρο Άγκνιου!!! Ποιος τη θυμήθηκε αυτή την ψυχή; Ένα πατριωτάκι ήταν, Σπύρος Αναγνωστόπουλος, που πρόκοψε στην Αμερική και έφτασε στα ύπατα αξιώματα, προκαλώντας ρίγη συγκίνησης στη χουντική Ελλάδα του ’70. Μας είχε επισκεφθεί τότε και τον υποδέχτηκαν με κωδωνοκρουσίες υπερήφανοι οι Γαργαλιάνοι.

Αλλά ο εκδότης του TLS έκανε ένα λάθος, που έσπευσε να το διορθώσει μια αναγνώστρια, υπενθυμίζοντας και το ποιόν του ανδρός.


Spiro Agnew

Sir --Spiro Agnew, a Republican (although he began his career in political life as a liberal Democrat), was Vice President to President Richard Nixon (and not Lyndon B. Johnson as asserted by J.C. in TLS, July 29) in his first and second terms, first elected in November 1968 and then re-elected in 1972. He was forced to resign on October 10, 1973, charged with tax fraud in not reporting kickbacks and bribes beginning when he was Governor of Maryland and continuing after he became Vice President.

William Safire, later a columnist for the _New York Times_, was one of the speech writers in the Nixon White House and was responsible for the “nattering nabob of negativism”. For the record, Hubert H. Humphrey was Lyndon B. Johnson’s Vice President.

MAXINE SEMMEL
Stony Brook, New York​
(TLS 12 Αυγούστου 2011)

Τον καημένο το Σπάιρο. Ο μόνος λόγος που τον θυμόμαστε πια είναι επειδή κάποιος που καταγινόταν με αναγραμματισμούς πρόσεξε πως:

Spiro Agnew is an anagram for Grow A Penis.​
Όσο για το κύριο περιεχόμενο του σημειώματος, τις παρηχήσεις σε λόγους πολιτικών, το μόνο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό στα καθ’ ημάς είναι η διαβεβαίωση κάποιας άλλης ψυχής ότι με τη διακυβέρνησή του θα στεριώσει στην Ελλάδα την «κοινωνία των πολιτών» και όχι την «κοινωνία των κολλητών» και ότι στη φορολογία θα πληρώνουν «οι έχοντες και κατέχοντες».
Ακόμα περιμένουμε...


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2011)

Αναρωτιέμαι τι έκανε ο Χάμφρεϊ, που ήρθε στην πολιτική με έτοιμη παρήχηση: Hubert Horatio Humphrey. 

Όμως, όταν έρχεσαι στα ελληνικά, μπερδεύεις τα λογοπαίγνια που βασίζονται στην αλλαγή π.χ. ενός γράμματος, με την παρήχηση, που είναι η επανάληψη του ίδιου φθόγγου. Το λογοπαίγνιο, αλλά και γενικώς το σύνθημα που εύκολα αναπαράγεται, είναι αναπόσπαστο μέρος της πολιτικής παπαρολογίας. Η παρήχηση είναι ποίηση.


----------



## SBE (Aug 26, 2011)

Μια παρατήρηση: η κυρία Χαλμαράι, (Α)ϊρανικής καταγωγής μάλλον, μπορεί να τον λέει Σπάιρο τον Άγκνιου, αλλά την εποχή του οι Αμερικανοί τον ήξεραν Σπύρο ή επί τω Αμερικανικότερον, Σπίρο /ˈspɪəroʊ/. Εδώ κι εδώ μερικές αποδείξεις.


----------



## Earion (Aug 26, 2011)

Τι να πω; «Σπάιρο» τον άκουγα την εποχή εκείνη, μόνο από ελληνικά στόματα βέβαια. Ίσως με διάθεση ελαφρής διακωμώδησης.

Αλλά, μια που το ’φερε η κουβέντα, και μνημονεύτηκε το όνομα του μεγάλου Γουίλλιαμ Σαφάιρ, ας κάνουμε για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα μια στάση και ως γλωσσικό φόρουμ ας τον θυμηθούμε, για μία από τις πολλές του ιδιότητες, αυτή του arbiter elegantiae στη γλώσσα (όχι του πολιτικού άνδρα).

Αποσπώ τρεις παραγράφους από τη νεκρολογία  που του αφιέρωσαν οι _Τάιμς της Νέας Υόρκης_, από τις στήλες των οποίων επί δεκαετίες «ζωγράφιζε».

And from 1979 until earlier this month, he wrote “On Language,” a New York Times Magazine column that explored written and oral trends, plumbed the origins and meanings of words and phrases, and drew a devoted following, including a stable of correspondents he called his Lexicographic Irregulars.

The columns, many collected in books, made him an unofficial arbiter of usage and one of the most widely read writers on language. It also tapped into the lighter side of the dour-looking Mr. Safire: a Pickwickian quibbler who gleefully pounced on gaffes, inexactitudes, neologisms, misnomers, solecisms and perversely peccant puns, like “the president’s populism” and “the first lady’s momulism,” written during the Carter presidency.

There were columns on blogosphere blargon, tarnation-heck euphemisms, dastardly subjunctives and even Barack and Michelle Obama’s fist bumps. And there were Safire “rules for writers”: Remember to never split an infinitive. Take the bull by the hand and avoid mixing metaphors. Proofread carefully to see if you words out. Avoid clichés like the plague. And don’t overuse exclamation marks!!

Behind the fun, readers said, was a talented linguist with an addiction to alliterative allusions. There was a consensus, too, that his Op-Ed essays, mostly written in Washington and syndicated in hundreds of newspapers, were the work of a sophisticated analyst with voluminous contacts and insights into the way things worked in Washington.​


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2011)

Και να μην ξεχνάμε ποιος άλλος έχει γεμίσει τον κόσμο (καλά, τη Λεξιλογία) με Σαφάιρ:
http://www.google.com/search?q=+Saf...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Earion (Aug 26, 2011)

Κάποιος που έχει στην κατοχή του (και επωφελείται από) το _Political Dictionary_ του Σαφάιρ, υποπτεύομαι. ;)


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 26, 2011)

SBE said:


> Μια παρατήρηση: η κυρία Χαλμαράι, (Α)ϊρανικής καταγωγής μάλλον...


 
Όσο για την κυρία Χάλμαρι ή όπως αλλιώς επέλεξε να προφέρει το όνομά της στις ΗΠΑ, το όνομα σε κάποιο βαθμό, το πρόσωπο και οι δραστηριότητές της μαρτυρούν τη φιννική καταγωγή της.


----------



## SBE (Aug 27, 2011)

Η αναφορά στα πολλά άι των αμερικανών Ρογήρε μου ήταν για υπερβολή, αλλά βλέπω ότι χάθηκαν οι συνδεσμοι που ειχα δώσει με την προφορά και βαριέμαι να τους ξαναβρώ.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 27, 2011)

SBE said:


> Η αναφορά στα πολλά άι των αμερικανών Ρογήρε μου ήταν για υπερβολή, αλλά βλέπω ότι χάθηκαν οι συνδεσμοι που ειχα δώσει με την προφορά και βαριέμαι να τους ξαναβρώ.


 
Αγαπητή SBE,

καμία απολύτως διάθεση δεν είχα να επικρίνω τα άι- (ίσα-ίσα, την υπερβολή που λες τη βρήκα πετυχημένη και χαριτωμένη). Απλώς δεν έστεκε η "(Α)ϊρανική καταγωγή" και μια και βρήκα την κυρία, είπα να το βγάλω στη φόρα. Σόρρυ αν το έκανα με άκομψο κατά τη γνώμη σου τρόπο! :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2011)

Καλημέρα, καλησπέρα.
Οι σύνδεσμοι με την προφορά είναι στη θέση τους. Τον Σπίρο ή Σπύρο Άγκνιου δεν θυμάμαι αν το κάναμε Σπάιρο. Για να το πάω στην ονομαστική: ή «ο Σπύρος Άγκνιου» ή «ο Σπίρο Άγκνιου». Το «ο Σπύρο Άγκνιου» που έχει για τίτλο η Βικιπαίδεια είναι σαν το... «τσηρώτο».


----------

